# ISLAS DE SAN PEDRO LIMA



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Come Taormina?


----------



## norma morales (Aug 7, 2011)

ISLAS DE SAN PEDRO EN LIMA
Lo visite y es recuperable con un buen arquitecto.
Es un condominio bonito pero al tener veredas incompletas en areas obligatorias para su transito peatonal es patetico. algo incomodo para niños y ancianos HAY FALTANTES EN DISEÑO POR ESTE MOTIVO ASESORARSE CON UN PROFESIONAL, MAS ARBOLES MAS PLANTAS DECORAR CON ILUNINACION REDIRIGIDA , SE DEBERIA DAR UN RETOQUE A LAS FACHADAS CON UN DETALLE MAS PROYECTADA A LA ZONA EN QUE SE VIVE CERCA AL MAR CON ELEVACIONES EN SUS ENTRADAS A LAS VIVIENDAS ENCHAPES EN JARDINERAS ELEVADAS NO PENSARON QUE LAS CASAS SE REALZAN CONSTRUIDAS EN TERRENOS ELEVADOS..
Por ser LURIN una zona en expanciòn clase A para los que viven alli EN EL CONDOMINIO es urgente su valoraciòn en metro cuadrado como sube el metro cuadrado mes a mes en miraflores. .
Perder espacios aprovechables EN LAS PROPIEDADES ES FATAL y pienzo como arquitecto quien diseño esto lo realizo alguien pensando en prototipos unifamiliares con un metraje standar en terrenos cual este no corresponde a sub-generis del proyecto original :
casas amplias de clase A cual corresponderia este status por tratarse de terrenos de mas de 300 m , una zona en acojida inmobiliaria en extenciòn en areas verdes extensas cumple todos los standars para comenzar un gran proyecto y dar ejemplo como lo hace piura y trujillo casas al mejor estilo americano pero de tres pisos con sotano reforzados por ser una zona pantanosa con aticos playeros donde se aproveche espacios para un departamento completo (duplex) como realmente lo son las casas de florida y bahia grande, espaciosas con vista al mar .aqui un ejemplo de lo que realizo en piura 
ME DIERON UNA NOVEDAD REGISTRAL QUE FUE VENDIDA LA MITAD DEL CONDOMINIO ISLAS SAN PEDRO TAL VEZ AL DUEÑO LE INTERESE MIS PROYECTOS QUE REALIZO EN PIURA CONTACTARSE SERA MUY GUSTOSA LAS PROPUESTAS A RESPONDER PARA MODERNIZAR LO QUE QUEDA POR HACER Y RECUPERAR LA ARQUITECTURA DEL ARQUITECTO BECERRA 

.:cheers:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0&type=1&theater&pid=99414&id=104629639632560


----------

